# Drawing on shoes



## michixboo (Nov 28, 2007)

_I bought these plain white shoes today at payless to draw/paint on, but not sure what I want to draw yet. I'm going for an Ed Hardy kind of look. I'm into leopard prints &amp; such. Pretty much up for anything. [no i'm not trying to make knock off Ed Hardy shoes, I own two pairs myself lol] But anyways, if you have any ideas, let me know please. =) I'd love to hear what you guys think. Take care._


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

I cant think of anything, but I wanted to say when they're done you should totally post photos


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to see too.


----------



## michixboo (Nov 28, 2007)

I defffffinetly will! As soon as I figure out what I'm going to do lol.

I was thinking maybe drawing in Romero Brittos style, but even when I use him as an artist influence on regular paper, it takes a long time to finish the painting, so I don't want to imagine how long it'll take to paint on shoes. =X

Examples of his work if your not familiar with him:
















Give me your opinion on this idea.

I was also thinking about tattoo designs.

Like I said, I'm up for anything..

I think i'm guna end up buying more pairs of plain shoes lol.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 17, 2007)

something grafitti, with something that you believe in or are interested in...maybe your initials or zodiac sign?


----------



## mental (Dec 17, 2007)

i'd say go for stinceling, it looks neater and i'd imagine the spray paint wouldn't come off so easily.


----------



## bulbul (Apr 18, 2008)

what happen did u painted or no


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Nov 7, 2008)

Keith Harring style!


----------



## Karren (Nov 7, 2008)

wow!! Cool drawings!!


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 7, 2008)

Oooohhh, please post when done. Sorry I have no ideas...the creative gene passed me over.


----------



## Darla (Nov 7, 2008)

well if you're a big fan of Obama you could do this:


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 7, 2008)

You could cover them with leopard print with the outside of each spot black and the inside a bright colour and you could do each spot a different bright colour so it's rainbow coloured leopard print


----------



## katana (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd love to see some pics when you get finished.......magneticchart had a good idea about rainbow leopard print spots


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanna see the finished product too!!! I have no ideas tho, sorry...


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmm...have you thought of drawing half a pix on the left side of the shoe and then complete the pix with the right side of the shoe? So when the shoes are put together, they look like one complete picture. I've seen shoes drawn that way being sold here and some of them look pretty cute.


----------

